
Raspberry Pi Guide for Developers [video] - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idCG0wSi-fk
======
soygul
Hi all. I have been using Raspberry Pi for many years now and decided to make
a guide for fellow developers like me. In the video, I am arguing why
Raspberry Pi is a good companion for all developers and how and why I use it.
The second part of the video is a guide on how to setup Raspberry Pi from
scratch and install Docker on and it and make it ready for some production
work.

Full outline is:

• Why Raspberry Pi for Developers

• Why with Docker

• How Do I Use My Raspberry Pi as a Developer?

• What Else Can You Do with a Raspberry Pi as a Developer?

• Raspberry Pi Setup

• Docker Setup

• Sample Docker Node.js Application Setup on Raspberry

I hope this helps people like me. All feedback is welcome so that I can
include it in the article version of this video (writing it at the moment).

